# Cant find.



## minime27 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey all. I need two Buildings for my layout.
1 is a caboose shanty /office with allot of detail. (SP)

2. I need a good mine building

Can any one help. email me at [email protected] if you have any ideas.
Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you familiar with Walthers? Check out their inventory for stock / ideas.

www.walthers.com

For the caboose office, why not pick up an old shell and make your own? Check out Televue's recent build, here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=184169&postcount=85

TJ


----------



## minime27 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank You for idea. I'll do that.
Greg


----------

